# Are you allowed to do this?



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a question for you long-term obedience people...

Lets say when Maddie and I get our CD...and she knows some Open things...but needs more work on it. I would still like to show her while we are polishing our Open work. Can you go back and show in Novice B...but just get some extra practice so the dog isn't so whacky about shows...and isn't so AHHH!!...when it comes to a show?

Just wondering...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm assuming you haven't shown a dog in obedience yet -- so you'll be earning your title in Novice A, correct? Once you complete your CD in Novice A, you have, I believe 90 days (might be 60?) where you can keep showing in Novice A. Then you have to move to Novice B. You can keep showing in Novice B until such time as you earn your first leg in Open. 

There's also Grad Novice, which is a non-regular class. It's basically the Nov exercises plus a retrieve on flat and broad jump. Legs don't count for anything, but it might be a neat way to try a ring/show setting and see how your dog holds up under the "pressure" of the new exercises.

I have a Whippet that I've been showing in Novice B for years! We finished our CD with great scores in Nov. A but she never would retrieve a dumbbell in public so Open was out for us. She's a cute worker in Novice much of the time, so I still pull her out and show in Nov. B for my own enjoyment.

-S


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Page 7 rules and Regs..
After a dog wins a title from the "A" class they may continue to show in that class for 60 days. After 60 days it may continue to show in the "B" class.
A dog may continue to compete in the Novice "B" class until it receives a Qualifying score in the Open class or a High In Trial (HIT) an unlimited number of HIT may be obtained in that 60 day period. However once a HIT is received after the 60 day period the dog may no longer be entered in Novice B at future trials...
I'm with Steph Grad Novice or Wildcard is a good way to get the experience in a trial like setting, you don't have to worry about Q'ing so less stress for you to pass on to the pup..plus you can always tell them good boy/girl when you know they have done something good..
I do believe Grad Novice is going to become a titleing event in Jan..at least there was talk about that.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes I have never showed in obedience before...as you can tell...

Ok...just wondering...how do you know if there's a Grad. Novice class or Wildcard...I've never heard of those around here...do only certain clubs have those at their trials?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Not all clubs will offer the "non-regular" classes. You'll know b/c it will be listed in the event premium.


----------

